# 12+4 scan guesses please- will update in 2 weeks



## bitethebullet

Any guesses? :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0638_1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 26









IMAG0637_1.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## WantaBelly

Guessing :pink:


----------



## Kerrie-x

I have 3 girls and pretty sure this is a girl nub x


----------



## lesh07

Guessing girl. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## mum140381

girl x


----------



## bitethebullet

Thanks ladies!


----------



## bitethebullet

Kerrie-x said:


> I have 3 girls and pretty sure this is a girl nub x

Out of interest, are you seeing the nub in the first pic? Thought the two bright lines may be it but wasn't sure.


----------



## Kerrie-x

Yes hun the flat line, I have circled yours for you

Here is my little girls nub back in 2011
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0637_1.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 14









esmae 12 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bitethebullet

Thanks for doing that Kerrie. Well I'll be so surprised if I'm having a boy- got 100% girl guesses on here and also ingender!


----------



## bitethebullet

Ano more guesses? One week to the scan!


----------



## bless5

girl lean from me as well! GL


----------



## littlesteph

adding to the girl guesses


----------



## bitethebullet

Looks like it's going to be a girl! We find out on Friday.


----------



## Twag

:pink:


----------



## bitethebullet

Well it was the 20 week scan today and she's a girl! Well we think- she was in a bit of an awkward position so the sonographwr couldn't be sure. But looks like you were all right! She's breech just like my other little one was!


----------



## Kitty1979

Hi bitethebullet

I remember you from my last pregnancy! Congrats another girl! I didn't find out so 20 week scan wish I had now, I'm thinking another boy. Hope all going well with this pregnancy and your keeping well.


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations :D I would've bet money on that nub being girly - my daughter's was very flat like that too x


----------



## Twag

Congrats on Team :pink:


----------



## Hb.x

:pink:


----------

